# Bathroom Heat/cool



## WIOutbacker (Feb 12, 2006)

Hi Everyone,

I'm not interested in doing this, but I'm just currious if anyone has run heat and/or cooling ductwork into their bathroom. I know camping should involve a little bit of "roughing it", but the past few weekends we've camped it has gotten down into the 30s at night and the bathroom in the 310BHS gets pretty chilly by morning.

Have a good night,
John


----------



## TnFamily (Jun 28, 2007)

Our 27rsds already has heating and air conditioning ducts.


----------



## wolfwood (Sep 19, 2005)

We just leave the door open at night and the b'room is the same temp as the rest of the camper in the morning


----------



## Sayonara (Jul 23, 2007)

thought about it.....then realized the work involved and we now to as Wolfie suggested - leave the door open at night.


----------



## MO7Bs (Apr 11, 2009)

Same here, we just leave the door open.


----------



## CamperAndy (Aug 26, 2004)

I want so bad to make some bathroom humor joke about beans and a match but will refrain.


----------



## swanny (Oct 31, 2007)

I have the ducts for heat and ac. I did change the ac vent to one i could close. gets wwwaaaayyyy to cold in there.


----------



## Oregon_Camper (Sep 13, 2004)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not interested in doing this, but I'm just currious if anyone has run heat and/or cooling ductwork into their bathroom. I know camping should involve a little bit of "roughing it", but the past few weekends we've camped it has gotten down into the 30s at night and the bathroom in the 310BHS gets pretty chilly by morning.
> 
> ...


It is hard to do, but try to remember to leave the door open, except when in use.


----------



## Justman (Jul 22, 2006)

We just leave the door open as well. Seems to work well until you close the door to...ummm....well, you get the drift.


----------



## Chabbie1 (Dec 3, 2006)

wolfwood said:


> We just leave the door open at night and the b'room is the same temp as the rest of the camper in the morning


Same here!


----------



## mmblantz (Jul 1, 2007)

I don't think it would be worth the time and effort. Like others said, just leave door open. ---Mike


----------



## outback loft (Sep 22, 2008)

It was an easy job for me, since the a/c duct for the garage ran through the top of my bathroom closet. As far as the heat goes, I have not added that in the bathroom, but rather the garage. That had a/c, but not heat.


----------



## clarkely (Sep 15, 2008)

WIOutbacker said:


> Hi Everyone,
> 
> I'm not interested in doing this, but I'm just currious if anyone has run heat and/or cooling ductwork into their bathroom. I know camping should involve a little bit of "roughing it", but the past few weekends we've camped it has gotten down into the 30s at night and the bathroom in the 310BHS gets pretty chilly by morning.
> 
> ...


We have found that the bedrooms get warm.........and everything else is chilly...............i know if we shut the doors upfront it gets warm...same with the curtain closed in the back in comparison to the "center", i know when i have slept on the air mattress/sofa i have been cold...........

In the bedrooms its a small area being heated and the Body heat to air ratio works well compared to the center........

reason i add all that is.....leaving the bathroom door open will help........but not that much on your unit...........probably better off getting a heat duct in there and keeping the door closed if it really is an issue.......


----------



## mswalt (Sep 14, 2004)

> We just leave the door open as well. Seems to work well until you close the door to...ummm....well, *you get the drift*.


I thought that was the purpose of having a door........and a fan.









Mark


----------



## 4fun_timers (Dec 16, 2007)

I have added heat to both my 26RKS and the 21RS that we had. We usually visit the mountains in the winter and a shower with the fan on & no heat in the bath gets pretty chilly. I will soon be adding AC and it wont be difficult as the duct goes above the bath into the bedroom and there is nothing between the duct & the ceiling. I didn't add AC to the 21RS as the duct was not above the bath (difficult). In the 26RKS the furnace is under the couch just beside the TV cabinet so I run a heat line underneath the cabinet and it comes out just below the storage in the bath. Just noticed that I don't have a pic of that so I will have to add one.


----------



## battalionchief3 (Jun 27, 2006)

I actually ran a trunk line from my bathroom to the room on the other side. That is where my rear bed and bunk are. They got way too hot in the summer. The duct is basically cardboard so I took off the vent in the bathroom, punched a hole in the duct, ran a piece of dryer vent to the newly installed hole on the other side of the wall, sealed with HVAC tape, made a radius in the end of the duct for more flow and thats it. Took about 4 hours and works great. I have a damper style in the bathroom and moved the factory to the bunk room. I was actually amazed how well it worked. I have never done anything for the heat but that would be a little harder since I would have to cut the belly.


----------

